# Wheel spacers



## Nixon90 (Sep 26, 2020)

Looking for some wheel spacers. After looking online I think I'd preferably want to run 20mm front and rear. 

I've seen on another forum 20mm front and 25mm rear. But I've not seen any eibach or h&r spacers online in that size. Does anyone have any of these sizes they're looking to sell or can anyone point me in the right direction for the cheapest place they are available. Thanks for any info.


----------



## roberto877 (Sep 12, 2020)

15mm and 20mm rear is what most people run. 
I run 15mm front and rear i found the rear pokes out a little to much for me and found some new stone chips. 
Still sits nicely with 15s all round.


----------

